# CBE Control Panel -Options



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like to explore the options on my CBE Control panel. There is an option for display of external or internal temperature (I'd like an external temperature readout ). The top left test button provides a display of time on the 1st press (see 2nd pic below ) and the 2nd press provides a readout of temperature - in my case 0.0 C (see 1st pic below). So it looks like the CBE controller is programmed to display temperature and what is lacking is an external thermistor of some sort - I've got my CBE handbook but it doesn't give any clues to doing anything really practical. Anybody out there got any background ???

Thanks

Harry


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Harry,

I have both internal and external temp readouts on my CBE display, but I don't know where the external sensor is. The internal one is directly above the hab door next to the sensor for the truma combi.

CBE have been very helpful when I wanted to connect a solar panel directly to their system through the distribution box.

Try contacting them through their website - www.cbe.it

Hope this helps

David


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*CBE Web Site*

Hi David

Thanks for that - I looked at the CBE site yesterday - it was down.

Harry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: CBE Web Site*



Coulstock said:


> Hi David
> 
> Thanks for that - I looked at the CBE site yesterday - it was down.
> 
> Harry


I have the instruction in .pdf if you would like copy

Trev


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Trev

I too cannot find any details of the temperature setting in the instruction book.
Would you be able to pm me with the instructions please
Many thanks
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Down load*



Midnightrambler said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> I too cannot find any details of the temperature setting in the instruction book.
> Would you be able to pm me with the instructions please
> ...


Hello Alan,

I will dig the file out (it is on another PC) and put it as a download one here. Will PM you when its done.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Trev, appreciate that.
No great rush, whenever you get a minute
Alan


----------

